# Teenagers



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great article on fear in adolescence. http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/fearimprint.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It shows what stage of motherhood I'm in (or leaving) that I thought this was going to be about kids... I have a fear OF adolescence!:laugh:

I remind mine from time to time that there is a reason that some animals eat their young...:croc:

As for Kodi, when HE doesn't behave, I tell 'im I'm gonna sell him on E-Bay. Funny thing is, he doesn't EVER look like he believes me!ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> It shows what stage of motherhood I'm in (or leaving) that I thought this was going to be about kids... I have a fear OF adolescence!:laugh:
> 
> I remind mine from time to time that there is a reason that some animals eat their young...:croc:
> 
> As for Kodi, when HE doesn't behave, I tell 'im I'm gonna sell him on E-Bay. Funny thing is, he doesn't EVER look like he believes me!ound:


ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats cute Karen I can see Kodi's face right now!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Great article on fear in adolescence. http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/fearimprint.html


 So true. I got zoey during the winter months and we were are own little pack her sister Maddie was a fall baby and got out all the time. Both do like to bark Maddie has never growled. I have spent many hrs socializing. Took Zoey to Home Depo with treats to meet strangers . The other day visiting a friend her son and two friends came in. Zoey barked and barked. I didn't have treats what I did was make her face her fears asked the boys to pet her. I said she is shy and needs to learn to trust people. It worked she stopped barking even put her paws up on one of the kids,
The last dog show I went to the judge with in a minute of interning the ring put her hand towards Zoey and she backed up. The judge said " she doesn't like me" I said no she is just shy. The old standard for a Havanese show dog was they can't be shy. I think the new rules are they cant be mean.I don't know how to train her behavior not to back up when a hand is coming at her face. She has never been hit she may have had a ball or toy come at her face I have no idea what that is all about. It was as throw after that first minute The judge didn't even want to consider her. That is actually the second judge that has given up on her that fast. I'm not sure the show world is going to be our thing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Thats cute Karen I can see Kodi's face right now!


He just LAUGHS at me!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> So true. I got zoey during the winter months and we were are own little pack her sister Maddie was a fall baby and got out all the time. Both do like to bark Maddie has never growled. I have spent many hrs socializing. Took Zoey to Home Depo with treats to meet strangers . The other day visiting a friend her son and two friends came in. Zoey barked and barked. I didn't have treats what I did was make her face her fears asked the boys to pet her. I said she is shy and needs to learn to trust people. It worked she stopped barking even put her paws up on one of the kids,
> The last dog show I went to the judge with in a minute of interning the ring put her hand towards Zoey and she backed up. The judge said " she doesn't like me" I said no she is just shy. The old standard for a Havanese show dog was they can't be shy. I think the new rules are they cant be mean.I don't know how to train her behavior not to back up when a hand is coming at her face. She has never been hit she may have had a ball or toy come at her face I have no idea what that is all about. It was as throw after that first minute The judge didn't even want to consider her. That is actually the second judge that has given up on her that fast. I'm not sure the show world is going to be our thing.


Hi Suzi, actually, a LOT of dogs, especially small ones, have this reaction when people they don't know come at them from above. When you think of it from their perspective, who wouldn't be scared of these giants!!! One of the things we need to teach for obedience is the "stand for exam". Kodi found it VERY hard at first. He doesn't back up from people, but his instinct is to duck away from an unknown hand coming at the top of his head.

We started with him sitting rather than standing (and then, actually, AKC added a Beginner Novice class that DOES ask for a "sit for exam") and with me VERY close. Obviously we had already taught him a short sit-stay before starting this work. I would go in front of him, but stay very close, and keep feeding him goodies as the person gently touched his head, shoulders and rump. (although BN only calls for the judge touching the dog on the head) when he would tolerate that, I took one step back, then another until he could stay sitting while someone touched him while I was at the full length of a 6' leash. then we worked on the stand for exam the same way.

I know MANY show people feel that you shouldn't teach a young conformation show dog to sit, but you could use this same procedure while asking her to hold the stand if you prefer. Just expect there to be more wiggling in the beginning, since it's easier to move around from a stand than from a sit.

OTOH, if you decide not to show in conformation classes, there are a couple of options. You could have someone else show her for you, or you could choose a performance sport instead. When you first came to the board, you were talking about doing agility with Maddie. I know you can't do that because of her leg, but maybe Zoey could be your little agility dog!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

"Ohmygosh, a fire hydrant!" Totally our situation. This made me laugh.

But the benefits of continued socialization - even if there are meltdowns - are valid. Last Sunday we had a meetup in my area and we brought Rollie - specifically because of his fear stage behavior. He did not seem to love it, but he gained confidence and calm during the play time and I'm pretty sure he even played a bit. I was worried though because he continued to be anxious and on guard throughout. I wouldn't say it was a full success, but a good learning opportunity that did not end poorly in any way (and the hostess was great - so savvy and not anxious about anything - she really understood that fear behavior can look like aggression and did not over-react. Her calm really helped.).

THEN, a couple days later, Rollie actually initiated play with a dog on our street who he had always been afraid of despite seeing her for months now. I was ecstatic. Both dogs had a great time too. I really believe that our continued exposing of Rollie to new things, going places, new dogs, etc. is part of that. I think that seeing dogs playing and playing a bit himself (with no negative consequences associated with a pack of strange dogs) at the meetup helped him feel more confident with our doggy neighbor. 

I know we have a ways to go, but we'll get there.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Funny eh.. Yeah Jessica, you've got the right idea. It's a never ending thing , this socializing.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

thank's for this Dave. I think my 'perfect ' pup (6.5 months)is entering this phase! He never barked much and now suddenly he seems to be alerting at everything (yikes the toilet flushed...again!)He has always slept through the night since he was 10 weeks,now he is waking up at 2:00, I take him out but he doesn't really have to go. I really love that the forum alerts us to things our pups might do before it happens. Hope this stage ends as swiftly as it began,i can only hope.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> thank's for this Dave. I think my 'perfect ' pup (6.5 months)is entering this phase! He never barked much and now suddenly he seems to be alerting at everything (yikes the toilet flushed...again!)He has always slept through the night since he was 10 weeks,now he is waking up at 2:00, I take him out but he doesn't really have to go. I really love that the forum alerts us to things our pups might do before it happens. Hope this stage ends as swiftly as it began,i can only hope.


I hope the barking thing is shorter for you than it was for us. Kodi had been an almost silent puppy, then almost over night, he started barking... A LOT. In his case, it was demand barking. He was worst in obedience classes, when it wasn't his turn. He just COULDN'T wait. The instructor and other people in the class were all very supportive, but _I_ couldn't concentrate on the lesson, and NOTHING worked to keep him quiet, other than putting him back to work. (which was, in this case, giving in to his demand barking)

Finally, I made the decision that the class just wasn't working for him; there was too much "down time" waiting for our turn. (he was also the youngest dog in the class by a fair bit) I started doing private lessons (less often, because they were more expensive!) and a drop-in class with an instructor who kept the class moving more. (more heeling practice, less standing around waiting for your turn) We also started doing Rally run-throughs, where he could wait in his crate between turns. (he has always been quiet in his crate)

He did slowly get better about it, but I want to say it was a problem (at least from MY point of view!) from about 8 months to 18 months. Even now, at 2 1/2, he has a day here and there where he's just manic, and doesn't want to wait. Like the first few cool days this fall. Usually, if I can get him out for a good long walk before class, that takes the edge off and he can wait more quietly.

He has definitely gotten WAY better, and continues to improve, but waiting quietly has been one of the hardest things to teach him.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

By the way, Jody - I love Atticus' coloring. I'd love to see more pics of him. Ridiculous cute pup!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so ready for the hyper-alert barky-growly crap to be over! He isn't crazy loud with it because I'm here (on his own it might be a different story) and he does hush when I tell him to although he switches to under his breath soft chuffs, growls and soft barks. It'd be cute if it wasn't so exasperating! 

I live in an apartment so people walk down the hall, go to the laundry room (across the hall from me), and *gasp* even open their own apartment door! Heck, he even barks at the sound of the pipes now. I do miss it when he was oblivious to all this.

I love how the article said it is almost like all of a sudden they can see way better and notice more stuff, because it's totally true. For months didn't notice flocks of birds, other dogs in the distance, etc. or if he did he'd just sit there quietly and sort of look on slightly curious, but quiet and then one day he not only noticed them but reacted. He gets into his cute guarding/alert stance. Of course if he thinks something is really a scary threat then he still runs and hides behind me! ha ha


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great analysis Tracey, you have a typical dog. It is nice to know this in advance and be prepared. ehh?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

misstray said:


> although he switches to under his breath soft chuffs, growls and soft barks.


OMG, Rollie does this too. I know it's exasperating, but we think it is super cute. One day Rollie saw a cat and freaked. I picked him up and walked in the opposite direction from the cat and he did all those quiet "complaint" noises for the next ten steps of our walk. He also makes those noises in the AM on weekends he will sometimes start with these soft noises before doing a full bark to let us know he needs to potty. DH and I lay in bed and giggle at him.


----------

